# 1 gallon tank



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

OK so I have a 1 gallon fish tank in my GF's kids room, so far we had a couple of different fish that after reading more on here found that it wasnt a good idea, right now there is a puffer in there but he is about to get moved due to no doing good(I know he needs more room).

So on to my question........what would be good in a simple 1 gallon tank????? Dont have much room on her dresser


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

to be brutally honest..
probably nothing.
A betta could be kept in there. But they do thrive in bigger aquariums.


----------



## Freshyfish (Sep 19, 2009)

Maybe a few Neon Tetras? A frog or 2 maybe. Your options are very limited, unfortunately.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

kinda figured that after reading around. Was thinking a goldfish but after reading that long post about goldfish I have thought other wise


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

you can actually go to pretty much any chain fish store/pet store and they most generally have a starter kit with an aquarium. if i recall correctly petland has a 10 gallon with everything you need to get started except the gravel for around 75$. you could always check craigslist but that can be a hassle. A 10 would blow open the door of options for ya. Money


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Due to size: NO schooling fish, eg tetras, danios, white clouds. They need to be kept in schools of 6 or more, for which there is no room in your tank.

Also, a huge problem is heating a tank like that. Since even the tiniest of heaters will cook that thing, you will need to go without, which means no tropical fish, eg Bettas, frogs, etc.

You could, however, get away with dwarf shrimp, which do not mind cold water and are okay for small aquariums. Google these guys:
-Cherry Shrimp
-Amano shrimp
-Crystal Red Shrimp
-Bee Shrimp
-Blue Pearl Shrimp
The cherry and amano shrimp are quite hardy, but the others are a little more delicate and expensive.

Ghost shrimp are a bit larger, but again they will be fine considering the tank size and temperature. I also hear they are quite entertaining to watch.

You could also keep snails in the tank... there are many beautiful colors and they cruise around the tank at a decent speed, making them not too monotonous. As you can imagine, they are quite low maintenance.

The only fish I have come up with that will do in a small, unheated tank is the Mosquito Fish, a livebearer closely related to the guppy. The females are bigger but the males are an inch from nose to tail at most! They are also cold-water fish who enjoy climates similar to goldfish.

On the other hand, if space is an issue and you are willing to buy a bigger tank, You should consider a Hexagonal tank. They come as small as 2 gallons, but 5 gallons take up only a few inches more of space. Tetra also makes a square 3 gallon called the Water Wonders, which comes in themes such as Finding Nemo, the Little Mermaid, etc. There are tons of great small kid's tanks out there.

Remember: Even moving up to 2 gallons will increas your options tenfold, as they make heaters small enough for 2 gallons. Then you could probably go with a betta or a sparkling gourami.

Good luck


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

awsome thanks for all the info yall


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

MoneyMitch said:


> you can actually go to pretty much any chain fish store/pet store and they most generally have a starter kit with an aquarium. if i recall correctly petland has a 10 gallon with everything you need to get started except the gravel for around 75$. you could always check craigslist but that can be a hassle. A 10 would blow open the door of options for ya. Money


way cheaper at walmart.. like $35 for the same kit.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

ONE gallon? :shock:


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

listen, you guys r making it sound like the end of the world for this guy, and you know wat ITS NOT!!! I had a 1 gallon for 2 years, and I had 2 Mosquito fish, another option are endler's livebearers. They are only an ich long and are also closely related to guppies. SO theres your options. Mosquito fish and endler's livebearers, but keep in mind that they are going to be hard to fin at LFS, but keep on looking and youll find somewhere that sells them. Good luck!!


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks for the info yall.

After talking to my gf about she rememeber a old 5 gallon tank at her mom's that isnt being used. So we are going to pick that up and set it up with a betta and some cory's I think


----------

